# Line-In plays/records only Mono left channel



## desade (Jul 10, 2008)

My sound device is Realtek HD Audio, and I'm running on WinXP SP2, and i think i have the latest drivers installed.

The problem is that whenever i plug in any line-in (such as guitar effects processor, guitar, mic, amp) it plays only through the left channel, and naturally records only that as well..i've checked _all_ the recording options and settings, and none of them pan to the left, they're all centred, and i have previously recorded in stereo using the same guitar, processor, amp, mic, etc, so i don't think it's a problem with any of those...

can anyone help?
:4-dontkno


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Are you using a stereo adapter to go from the 1/4" to 1/8"? That will do it. You need a mono plug in order to get the mono source to record on both channels. I had the same issue with my condenser mic, and as much as I tried I couldn't get it to mirror the left channel onto the right. But it wasn't really that big a deal for me since skype automatically downmixes it into a mono signal anyway.


----------



## desade (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm using a cable which is 1/8" at both ends, with a converter plug at one end which is 1/4" (which goes into the audio source - guitar, amp, etc...) 
do you mean that if that converter plug is stereo, then it would cause the problem? i should get a mono converter plug from 1/8 to 1/4 then right?
also, does it have it anything to do with the Stereo Mix setting on my control panel? (which is permanently greyed out, with no hope of un-greying)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I don't think a mono converter plug would do it - the problem starts and ends with that cable, so you either need to fix it at the end of the signal path (by attaching a mono plug to the end of your 1/8" cable) or lose that cable entirely in favor of a 1/4" mono to 1/8" mono adapter coming straight off the audio source or mixer. 

I'm not 100% positive that this will do the trick, but I'm fairly confident that it will. 

Also, have you tried the mic input, minus the boost feature? It might allow you get a mono recording without having to buy an adapter. Granted, I still don't think it's a true-line level, but then again neither is your guitar. 

As for the stereo mix, it could be that your driver has functionality for this but the device does not, or vice versa. Realtek really isn't the best sound - it's better than some of the onboard chipsets, but not by much. I used my realtek card to transcribe records - the mic in minus the boost worked with a stereo source, but it could never get the levels right and I would end up compromising the recording by either having it clip in a spot or two, or keep the level low and having the SNR suffer. When I got home from college, I put my Creative Audigy 2 value in there, and it has a true line-in. _Much_ easier to work with since I don't have to worry about my input levels as long as they're line level, and the sound quality is noticeably better.


----------



## desade (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok will try getting a 1/4 to 1/8 mono adapter, but it seems like such a hotch-potch solution considering my sound card is capable of receiving stereo, and my audio sources are stereo also.... of course it is a better solution than, say, no solution at all 
yeah i tried the mic input, although i turned mic boost on, coz otherwise the mic is barely even heard... 
and ah yes a Creative Audigy card would do well, but so would some money to go with that..lol.. i should consider investing in a proper audio card, as you have...
what i did yesterday was download Audacity, and it somehow miraculously records my line-in on both channels, even though the audio input only detects the left channel...i don't know how it's doing that, or why (does it sense my problem???), but it's another working solution to this trivial problem of mine...


----------



## ebhendra (Dec 11, 2008)

Friend,in the realtek audio manager application, enable noise compression and acoustic echo cancellation and then record,then you can do a stereo recording..


desade said:


> My sound device is Realtek HD Audio, and I'm running on WinXP SP2, and i think i have the latest drivers installed.
> 
> The problem is that whenever i plug in any line-in (such as guitar effects processor, guitar, mic, amp) it plays only through the left channel, and naturally records only that as well..i've checked _all_ the recording options and settings, and none of them pan to the left, they're all centred, and i have previously recorded in stereo using the same guitar, processor, amp, mic, etc, so i don't think it's a problem with any of those...
> 
> ...


----------



## lPyTHoNl (Dec 12, 2008)

Sometimes things aren't always so complicated - I had a very similar issue that was bugging the hell out of me, but I was using a quarter inch patch cord thru a 1/4" to 1/8" converter (stereo) originally, recording fine on both channels. 

One day i was messing with my speaker settings just going through everything, and the next time i tried to jam, i noticed only the left channel was coming through. After a long time setting tweaking with no luck, I got all diagnostic, went out bought a new 1/4" to 1/8" (stereo AND mono just to be sure). Niether worked. Then after days of more setting tampering I thought, hmmm maybe its then the connection. 

I dont know what it is or why but the freaking converters DONT match up with my patch cords - it needs to be resting about 3 millimeters away from fully into the converter to hear both channels - too far in i got one (left or right), and too far out i got another (the other, i forget which, and it took some time to delicately place the 1/4" cord so that it wouldnt shoot back out of the connector since it can't be snapped into place as i mentioned, so i wont be messing with it just to find out something so trivial).


----------

